# Cheap Internet - Government Program



## JonSR77 (May 4, 2022)

The Affordable Connectivity Program is an FCC benefit program that helps ensure that households can afford the broadband they need for work, school, healthcare and more.

The benefit provides a discount of up to $30 per month toward internet service for eligible households and up to $75 per month for households on qualifying Tribal lands. Eligible households can also receive a one-time discount of up to $100 to purchase a laptop, desktop computer, or tablet from participating providers if they contribute more than $10 and less than $50 toward the purchase price.

The Affordable Connectivity Program is limited to one monthly service discount and one device discount per household.

https://www.fcc.gov/acp


----------



## Murrmurr (May 4, 2022)

I qualified for that program due to my physical disability. I get a $30/mo discount on my internet service. Saves me about 50 bucks a month.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 4, 2022)

Affordable high-speed Internet for low-income seniors and families

https://www.canada.ca/en/innovation...rnet-for-low-income-seniors-and-families.html

https://ised-isde.canada.ca/site/connecting-families/en


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

No such thing over here.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 4, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> The Affordable Connectivity Program is an FCC benefit program that helps ensure that households can afford the broadband they need for work, school, healthcare and more.
> 
> The benefit provides a discount of up to $30 per month toward internet service for eligible households and up to $75 per month for households on qualifying Tribal lands. Eligible households can also receive a one-time discount of up to $100 to purchase a laptop, desktop computer, or tablet from participating providers if they contribute more than $10 and less than $50 toward the purchase price.
> 
> The Affordable Connectivity Program is limited to one monthly service discount and one device discount per household.


What do you suppose this costs the taxpayers?

I am all for everyone having internet access, and don't object to some subsidies to make it happen.  However, also always skeptical of government programs and the bureaucracy that comes with them.


----------



## SeniorBen (May 4, 2022)

Perhaps if broadband was regulated like a utility, there wouldn't be the need for all these taxpayer funded subsidies. In 2019, Comcast's gross profit was over $41 billion.


----------



## HoneyNut (May 4, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> What do you suppose this costs the taxpayers?


I'd guess it pays for itself eventually because kids will be able to complete their homework, adults will be able to apply for jobs, etc.  Or, at the worst the taxes Netflix winds up paying for its increased profits might cover it.


----------



## SeniorBen (May 4, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I'd guess it pays for itself eventually because kids will be able to complete their homework, adults will be able to apply for jobs, etc.  Or, at the worst the taxes Netflix winds up paying for its increased profits might cover it.


Their tax rate is only around 1% of profits, so probably not.


----------

